# Budget Headset & Dedicated Mic



## RCoon (Apr 1, 2014)

Morning all,

My Roccat Kave 5.1 headset is still going strong but the mic is having issues. I'm a big fan of the Kave, because not a single part of the headset actually touches my ears. The rubber goes around the entire ear, and it's well supported on my head. Granted this makes the cans enormous compared to most, but the directional audio feels better that way. It's pretty much been the most comfortable headset I've owned.

I'd rather try something new now, except I don't want a headset with an inbuilt mic. I'm looking for something decent in terms of a headset, something like the old sennheiser HD 330. Something very comfortable for the ears. I've used a number of midrange £40-50 headsets and they all hurt my ears bar the sennheiser ones that were incredibly cushiony and didn't chafe.

Along with a headset, I'm looking for a good quality dedicated mic. I'll be sat approx 3 ft. away from the mic. Pretty much any directional mic that's capable of better capture quality than you're average gaming headset.
Anyone who recommends some cheap £20 Trust mic is gonna get a 5 finger slap to the face!

Ideally not looking to spend any more than £100 combined for both items, this is for TeamSpeak and CS:GO competitive matches with my team more than anything else. Gotta hear those footsteps to A Short.

Ideally anything from Amazon, OCUK, Ebuyer, Scan, CCLOnline, Novatech, Aria, Dabs would be preferable. No Ebay links. Hell, if anyone on the forums is selling this gear I'd love to know.

EDIT: If somebody can recommend a ballin' headset with crystal clear mic quality, I'd be open to considering it.


----------



## R00kie (Apr 1, 2014)

Blue has a good mic selection if you're alright with their design choice.
I've heard a lot of good reviews about one particular mic from them which is the Snowball iCE, heard it working as well, so it would've been a definite yes if I was to pick one. It's a USB mic so it doesn't really suffer from any hissing or anything, it is a bit sensitive so if you're not a screaming type of person you might take a look at it 

http://www.dabs.com/products/blue-m...---aluminium-91ZG.html?q=blue snowball&src=16


----------



## RCoon (Apr 1, 2014)

gdallsk said:


> Blue has a good mic selection if you're alright with their design choice.
> I've heard a lot of good reviews about one particular mic from them which is the Snowball iCE, heard it working as well, so it would've been a definite yes if I was to pick one. It's a USB mic so it doesn't really suffer from any hissing or anything, it is a bit sensitive so if you're not a screaming type of person you might take a look at it
> 
> http://www.dabs.com/products/blue-microphones-snowball-usb-microphone---aluminium-91ZG.html?q=blue snowball&src=16


 
Pretty interesting. I could always keep my Roccat 5.1 and disable the mic and just use one of these, considering the cost would eat up most of my budget. Will check out some reviews.


----------



## R00kie (Apr 1, 2014)

@RCoon scan had one of these for a cheaper price, but that's probably why they're sold out 
It's a shame that your roccat mic has died, but there's always an option to buy another though, as they are modular, I have the same headset, but my playmates are not really fond of it as it hisses a lot for some reason as I tend to disable any noise cancellation and stuff like that as I kinda like the sound to be crisp and not like coming from an  old phone...


----------



## RCoon (Apr 1, 2014)

gdallsk said:


> @RCoon scan had one of these for a cheaper price, but that's probably why they're sold out
> It's a shame that your roccat mic has died, but there's always an option to buy another though, as they are modular, I have the same headset, but my playmates are not really fond of it as it hisses a lot for some reason as I tend to disable any noise cancellation and stuff like that as I kinda like the sound to be crisp and not like coming from an  old phone...


 
Recently my Kave has apparently been spontaneously getting quiet, and for short periods sounds like I'm in a goldfish bowl. No idea how it happened. I noticed they're modular when I bought it, but I fear that the issue might not be in the mic itself, but rather the headset/cabling/volume control module.

EDIT: Ebuyer has one for around £56, might drop the cash and give it a go. Sadly my card expired today, and NatWest still haven't sent my replacement -_-


----------



## R00kie (Apr 1, 2014)

Yeah, I read ya. In fact, I've just did a quick research and couldn't seem to find any replacement mics whatsoever...


----------



## arskatb (Apr 1, 2014)

From amazon u can get Gamecom Commander pretty cheap today* this*
Only headset with Astro A50 which I would recommend to any who want quality

edit... Dont mean there isnt other good headsets but with somekinda smart price


----------



## RCoon (Apr 1, 2014)

arskatb said:


> From amazon u can get Gamecom Commander pretty cheap today* this*
> Only headset with Astro A50 which I would recommend to any who want quality
> 
> edit... Dont mean there isnt other good headsets but with somekinda smart price


 
Over ear as opposed to around ear can get uncomfortable. They seem to be genuinely great quality, but the comfort is my issue, and seems to be the main downside in reviews. Also they're cheap in the US @ $90~ but in the UK they're over £120, which is over budget.


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 1, 2014)

i got sennheiser pc 323d last week but i havnt used mic yet. cant tell you my imressions on mic later today when i go home.
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/revie...pc-323d-g4me-headset-review-introduction.html
last time i check they was about 65~75 GBP from scan

edit:
it seems i have remembered ex vat price 
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/sennheiser-pc-323d-g4me-71-surround-sound-gaming-headset


----------



## RCoon (Apr 1, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> i got sennheiser pc 323d last week but i havnt used mic yet. cant tell you my imressions on mic later today when i go home.
> http://www.hardwareheaven.com/revie...pc-323d-g4me-headset-review-introduction.html
> last time i check they was about 65~75 GBP from scan
> 
> ...


 
I do seem to favor sennheiser stuff, my in-ear gym headphones are sennheiser, they just have the right sound quality. The Blue Microphones Snowball tempts me with an equipped pop shield, as I can grab a bundle of those for £62. However Sennheiser headset would probably provide a great audio quality at the same time.


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 1, 2014)

pop shield?
audio quality of phones is tip-top. will test mic tonight.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 1, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 1, 2014)

you make home recording studio?


----------



## RCoon (Apr 1, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> you make home recording studio?


 
Nah that costs far too much, but I do record, but only require single directional mics, as opposed to omnidirectional. I work with a local record label in my spare time.


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 1, 2014)

then have a look on this


----------



## arskatb (Apr 1, 2014)

Im not sure are you looking some hifi headphones or surround phones,
Sennheiser HD 449
Audio-Technica ATH-M35
My personal favoret AKG K 242 HD, dunno what AKG cost in uk, got my with 100€
those other two should cost less then 60£


----------



## arskatb (Apr 1, 2014)

if you want to audiophiles, its almoust free


----------



## R00kie (Apr 1, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> then have a look on this


That's an old revision of that mic, the new one is Snowball iCE


----------

